# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển nhân viên kinh doanh kỹ thuật - biết chút về maketing.

## Đức Hoàng Minh

*Tuyển nhân viên kinh doanh kỹ thuật - biết chút về maketing.*
*THÔNG TIN YÊU CẦU*
- Tốt nghiệp Đại học chuyên ngành Kỹ thuật có đam mê về kinh doanh kỹ thuật.
- Sử được các phầm mềm thiết kế đồ họa Auto Card…- là lợi thế.
- 01 năm kinh nghiệm làm việc trở lên, ưu tiên đã từng đứng vận hành máy cơ khí.
- Trung thực, thẳng thắn, nhiệt tình, làm việc lâu dài với công ty
- Có nhiệt huyết trong ngành
- Ham học hỏi
*QUYỀN LỢI ĐƯỢC HƯỞNG*
Thời gian làm việc: Từ thứ 2 đến thứ 7
Đồng nghiệp:
- Được tạo điều kiện thuận lợi và môi trường làm việc công bằng, lành mạnh để mỗi nhân sự phát huy tốt nhất năng lực của mình
Phúc lợi:
- Được hưởng BHXH, BHTN, BHYT
- Nghỉ các ngày lễ tết theo quy định
- Lương tháng 13, thưởng thâm niên, thưởng hiệu suất.
- Có cơ hội thăng tiến và phát triển nghề nghiệp cùng với các chế độ, phúc lợi, lương, thưởng phù hợp, xứng đáng với đóng góp của mỗi nhân sự.
*YÊU CẦU KHÁC*
HỒ SƠ BAO GỒM
- Đơn xin việc
- Sơ yếu lý lịch
- Bảng tóm tắt quá trình công tác (nếu có)
- Bản sao CMND, HKTT
- Bản sao bằng cấp liên quan
- Giấy khám sức khỏe
* Công ty chỉ nhận hồ sơ photo khi phỏng vấn và không trả lại hồ sơ khi không đạt yêu cầu.
** Liên hê: Công ty Ngô Phan 144 Nguyễn Ngọc Nhựt, P.Tân Quý, Q. Tân Phú, Tp.Hồ Chí Minh.
SĐT : 08.6265 2330 (Ms. Nhi)*

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------

